# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  De pest van het uitstelgedrag - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Dat doe ik morgen wel: De pest van het uitstelgedrag*
Hebt u dat ook, die neiging om alles uit te stellen? Dat doe ik morgen, volgende week, volgende maand, of erger nog "als ik eens zin heb". Het is een al te menselijke neiging, maar bij sommige mensen is het soms een heuse handicap. 


Iedereen heeft wel eens de neiging om een moeilijke of lastige klus uit te stellen tot later. Dat uitstelgedrag, met een moeilijk woord procrastinatie genoemd, lijkt wat op luiheid, maar het is het niet. Het probleem is namelijk niet zozeer dat men geen zin heeft om een bepaalde klus uit te voeren, maar wel dat men geen zin heeft om eraan te beginnen. Bij sommige mensen komt die neiging om alles uit te stellen zo vaak voor dat het een heuse handicap wordt in het dagelijkse leven of op het werk. Hebt u het gevoel dat u heel erg gehinderd wordt door uitstelgedrag? Hieronder volgt een lijst met enkele foute gedachten en slechte gewoonten die het ons moeilijk kunnen maken om over te gaan tot de actie. Ze komen uit het boek "Comment ne pas tout remettre au lendemain" van dr. Bruno Koeltz.

*
Gedachten die uitstelgedrag bevorderen* 

Altijd alles uitstellen komt vaak voort uit het feit dat we onszelf vooraf ontmoedigen. uitstelgedrag heeft vaak te maken met iemands zelfbeeld. Negatieve gedachten zoals "ik ben een nietsnut" of "dat lukt me nooit" versterken het uitstelgedrag alleen maar. Ook perfectionisme belet vaak dat we aan een taak beginnen die ons moeilijk lijkt. Als we ons bijvoorbeeld niet kunnen voorstellen dat we een taart maken die niet helemaal perfect is, is het moeilijk om in de keuken met een positieve ingesteldheid aan de slag te gaan. De angst om te mislukken zou wel eens sterker kunnen zijn dan de goesting om eraan te beginnen... Uitstel heeft ten slotte ook vaak te maken met mijdgedrag. Als we bang zijn voor een bepaalde opdracht, kunnen we ons ontspannen als we aan iets anders denken of iets anders doen en de angst zo ontvluchten. Vandaar ook dat we vaak vluchten in andere activiteiten om iets te kunnen uitstellen: "Ik kan hier niet werken met al die chaos, ik ga eerst mijn bureau opruimen voor ik aan dat rapport begin dat ik morgenvroeg moet indienen"... 


*Alles uitstellen tot later is ook een gewoonte...* 

Alles uitstellen tot later is een slechte gewoonte die we moeten afleren. Natuurlijk. Maar we moeten vooral gewoonten aanleren. Eerst en vooral die om een zogenaamde "retroplanning" op te stellen. Dat is een planning waarop we niet alleen de deadlines van de taken noteren, maar ook de data waarop we eraan moet beginnen. Dat is de beste manier om er ook echt werk van te maken. Pas ook de regel van de 5 minuten toe: als er een taak is waar u niet graag aan begint, beslis dan om er 5 minuten aan te wijden. Dan kunt u ermee doorgaan of stoppen. U zult zien: in de meeste gevallen zult u doorgaan. 



05/02/2008 
Marion Garteiser, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

